# Go Spurs! (The NBA finals thread)



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yeah I know, not everyone wants the Spurs to win this year but since I live here, I guess I should show some team spirit. 

Unless Detroit pulls something out of their butts, it looks like it will be the Spurs vs Heat. Actually since the Spurs have already won twice in the last seven years, I won't be too disappointed if Miami wins. The only problem is that I hate Shaq.  

So, any bets on who will take the finals this year? San Antonio's defense is pretty strong so they might pull it off. On the other hand, I'm not sure if we have anyone that can fend off Shaq.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Tim Duncan is the man and Ginobli is as almost good as Steve Nash. Since my Mavs got beat I'm pulling hard for the Spurs. Tim is better on a hurt ankle than 99.9% of the other big men in the league. I think in the last decade the Spurs have been one of the elite teams. Too bad David Robinson didn't have a few more years left, then they would have truly been unstoppable.

This year I don't think it matters, either the Pistons or Heat are going down!


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Spurs All The Way...baby!!!!...


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

ntexasdude said:


> Tim Duncan is the man and Ginobli is as almost good as Steve Nash. Since my Mavs got beat I'm pulling hard for the Spurs. Tim is better on a hurt ankle than 99.9% of the other big men in the league. I think in the last decade the Spurs have been one of the elite teams. *Too bad David Robinson didn't have a few more years left*, then they would have truly been unstoppable.
> 
> This year I don't think it matters, either the Pistons or Heat are going down!


That's what I was gonna say. Too bad it's not his neighborhood anymore!  :shrug: He was a really nice guy who could also play really good basketball. 

I, since I am a "true Texan" (meaning my birth certificate has the state seal with a big "lone" star on it :yesman: ), will be rooting for the team from my home state!


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Many years ago while visiting San Antonio I heard a story on the radio about David Robinson. He sponsored an academic contest in SA schools. Not sure what the details were but it has something to do with grades. A handful of kids throughout the city won and David flew them to Houston for a Spurs/Rockets game and then the kids got to fly home with them on the team plane. Opportunity of a lifetime for the kids who tried. For that reason I've always admired the Admiral. 

He was known in his playing days as the gentle giant. His coaches bagged on him sometimes because he didn't play rough enough because he didn't want to hurt anybody.

GO SPURS!


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh yeah, I need to rant. The NBA is full of thugs. Talented athletes no doubt but thugs. If I had grabbed P.J. Carlissimo by the neck and tried to choke him to death I'd be in jail. Instead Spreewell gets traded to another team and makes millions. :nono: 

GO SPURS!


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Chris == totally agree -- long time supporter of the SPURS. We go back to the Hemisphere Arena. Really feel good about the SPURS taking another championship this year. Would like to see Pop start playing Robinson, Rascho, and Devin in the next round. They probably should since neither the Heat or Pistons are running teams like the Suns. GO SPURS GO!!!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I was rooting for 7 games in the Suns/Spurs series... Since I'm in NC, and don't yet have a "real" team to root for in the playoffs... I loved watching good games, and can't think of anything bad to say about either San Antonio or Phoenix from the coach to the players.

Everybody played hard, and even though San Antonio won 4-1, all the games were close so it wasn't like they blew the Suns out of the building... a couple of baskets the other way and it could have gone 7.

Since San Antonio has won a couple in recent years, I would not have felt bad at all to see Phoenix in the finals.

On the other side... I've been rooting against Detroit for a couple of years now, since they fired Carlisle (who "only" won 50+ games for 2 straight years) to get Larry Brown in... so I hated seeing the team/city rewarded for firing a good coach by getting an instant championship last year.

Also, I really have no reason to dislike Shaq, on or off the court... so once Indiana was beaten it became an easy choice to root for Miami.

IF Detroit wins the series, GO SPURS! 

IF Miami wins... then it will be harder... because I like Miami this year, and aside from Shaq it would be all new to win the whole deal for the rest of the team... PLUS the bonus slap in the face to the Lakers for dealing Shaq away and keeping Kobe last year... so I can't help but root for Miami, but again would love to see 7 games of San Antonio vs Miami!

If it is San Antonio vs Detroit... I'd love equally to see 4-0 sweep by the Spurs!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Game seven in the Eastern conference is tonight. Should be a good game. I really think Miami will win. Best of luck to them.



elbyj said:


> Chris == totally agree -- long time supporter of the SPURS. We go back to the Hemisphere Arena. Really feel good about the SPURS taking another championship this year. Would like to see Pop start playing Robinson, Rascho, and Devin in the next round. They probably should since neither the Heat or Pistons are running teams like the Suns. GO SPURS GO!!!!!


Did you get your "Western Conference Champions" locker room shirt yet? Got mine this weekend.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

HDMe said:


> .......Everybody played hard, and even though San Antonio won 4-1, all the games were close so it wasn't like they blew the Suns out of the building... a couple of baskets the other way and it could have gone 7..........


Maybe they didn't blow them out but they beat the team with best record and the highest scoring team in 5 games rather soundly. The Spurs can beat you with defense or they can put 115 points on the board. After watching Miami get stroked Saturday night I've come to the conclusion both Detroit and Miami are just to inconsistent.

GO SPURS! :hurah:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well blow me down! I guess ignore my first post. It looks like Detroit still has some fire left.

Spurs vs Pistons. Bring em on! :up_to_som


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I was watching _The Ring_ .

What happened, Chris?  Give us the highlights. :grin:

(I _GOTTA_ get me a PVR!!! )


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

The highlights are that the Pistons squeaked by in a sorta low scoring game. Now they are cowering down in the corner, shaking in their shoes while they await the juggernaut Spurs. Ben Wallace and Rasheed Wallace are sitting in their mama's laps sucking their thumbs right now.

I heard crow doesn't taste very good. I hope I don't have to find out.  

Seriously - congrats to Larry Brown. A beleaguered coach who proved is detractors wrong.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ntexasdude said:


> Maybe they didn't blow them out but they beat the team with best record and the highest scoring team in 5 games rather soundly. The Spurs can beat you with defense or they can put 115 points on the board. After watching Miami get stroked Saturday night I've come to the conclusion both Detroit and Miami are just to inconsistent.
> 
> GO SPURS! :hurah:


I hope no one mistook my earlier statement about the Spurs vs Suns series... I was basically just trying to say that even though the series was 4-1, it wasn't a blowout margin. I feel the teams were pretty evenly matched...

BUT... I think it was very clear in watching the series that the Spurs were clearly the better team, and that's why they won all those close games. No fluke can win you best out of 7 in a series and no fluke could win 4-1... Spurs were clearly the better team... but I didn't want any Suns fans to think I was slamming them.

As for the finals now...

I hated Miami lost to Detroit... but it makes it much easier for me... now I can root entirely for the Spurs and hope for a 4-0 sweep even! if it were vs Miami, I would want to see 7 games.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Dang! What happened to Detroit last night? It was a complete meltdown. 

Manu Ginobili seems almost unstoppable. Go Spurs!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I believe what has happened is... San Antonio is every bit as good defensively as Detroit is, BUT San Antonio is a much better offensive team than Detroit is.

So defensively they are like mirror images, but San Antonio has a much better chance to overcome the defenseive pressure.

I believe last year we were cheated out of a San Antonio vs Detroit final when San Antonio had a bit of collapse against the Lakers who subsequently were run out of the building by Detroit. This year, however, we are seeing what probably would have happened last year if San Antonio had been at the finals.

Duncan is hard to stop unless you have Shaq for instance... but the big difference this series is Ginobli who can make his own plays and shots even if nothing else is working... Thus far, Detroit hasn't had a player who can similarly "go off" when things are going badly for them.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

HDMe said:


> I believe what has happened is... San Antonio is every bit as good defensively as Detroit is, BUT San Antonio is a much better offensive team than Detroit is..........


Bingo!

The Spurs have been THE most consistent team since about last April. And what about Robert Horry. Has that guy had a spectacular career or what? He's relatively old, but he can steal, rebound, block shots and burn you with the three pointer.

Detroit's not out of it yet but it's going to take a miracle.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, I guess this whole thing gives me an excuse to finally take a trip out to the SBC Center tomorrow night and watch the game on the big screens. I've never been out there before. Of course, free admission and food is always a good thing.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Robert Horry is pretty amazing... I've watched him since he was with the Rockets way back when... and though his age is slowing him down a bit, he still goes at it with 100% of what he has...

And I can guarantee you that any time he is standing alone and gets the ball, there isn't anyone on either team or in the building that doesn't think that shot is going in... especially if it is a potential game-ending one!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just got back from the SBC center tonight. Even though the Spurs are playing in Detroit, fans in San Antonio can watch the game on the HD screens. It was really a fun time! Snapped a couple of pictures for your viewing pleasure. The place was almost completely full.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Was it me or did the end of that game just kinda suck?   

Oh, well. At least the Spurs are still up 2-1. Go Spurs! :hurah:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Laverne said:


> Was it me or did the end of that game just kinda suck?
> 
> Oh, well. At least the Spurs are still up 2-1. Go Spurs! :hurah:


Yeah, the Spurs just fell apart in the second half. Oh well, things were jumping at the SBC center so it was fun anyway.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This kind of thing happens sometimes in 7-game series matchups... San Antonio kind of imploded a little towards the end of the game, but Detroit did outplay them most of the game anyway so the win was earned.

Similarly, Detroit has imploded a time or two in this year's playoffs near the end of games...

Sometimes it seems like a team will implode if they just aren't able to turn the corner and take over the game... they implode and the final score ends up way more of a difference than the bulk of the game.

Then the next game, it can turn the other way around. We just had two 20-point blowouts in a row, alternating teams who won... which in the scheme of things balances out to both teams being close to equal... but it is nicer to watch the close games than the blowouts.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

I promptly put my broom back in the closet. Ain't gonna be no sweep in this series.
Detroit just plain outhustled the Spurs, bigtime. Did anybody noticed Robert Horry broke Jordan's record for the most 3's in the finals? He now has 43. That's more thasn a lot of guys get in theor whole career.

Oh well, we're still up 2-1. If the Spurs can get just one win in Detroit they'll be in good shape.

GO SPURS!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Thanks for the pics from the old hometown Chris! Looks like fun. Hard to believe they built such a nice sports palace at the old Joe Freeman Coliseum (aka the stockyards!)

Detroit finally showed up last night for sure. You knew they would sooner or later. The 2nd half did the Spurs in. We need at least 1 win in MoTown and that should be doable.

Manu had a rough night. His early foul trouble followed by his knee injury seemed to take him out of it the whole game.

I still say Spurs will take it in 6!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

ibglowin said:


> Thanks for the pics from the old hometown Chris! Looks like fun. Hard to believe they built such a nice sports palace at the old Joe Freeman Coliseum (aka the stockyards!)


It is quite amazing. You can't see it in the picture but the Coliseum is right behind the SBC Center. Even with the two arenas, there is still plenty of parking.

I kind of hope the Spurs take it in 6 games. That way they will win while at home.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris,
Bet you wish just a little bit that last night's game had been in SA. Nice opening act, huh?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I missed it! Did Carrie Underwood sing? 

It was a horrible game. Very painful to watch. I went to bed after the 3rd quarter. :nono2:


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes, she did. Star-Spangled Banner! 

I also fell asleep during the third quarter. Yes, very painful. 

I didn't see the beginning of the game the other night. For a minute there I thought I was watching a Red Sox game. How rude were those fans?!  I guess I expect some booing, but so loud that you can clearly hear it over the TV? That's just TOO rude! :bad_nono:


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

I was just kidding about all that stuff I said in this thread about how good the Spurs are. That game last night was fugly. Luckily, I recorded it on my 921 and watched most of in fast forward.

All is not lost though. If they can get a win in Detroit on Sunday they'll be sitting pretty for the return home.

But just in case, I like my crow barbequed with a bit of black pepper.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Wow! What a game last night. Robert Horry is definitely the hero. Tim Duncan should be thanking Horry for making up his missed free throw points. 

That was the most exciting game I have seen in a long time. Definitely worth staying up late for especially since the home team won!

Tuesday should be a interesting night. Maybe I should call in sick on Wednesday. :lol:


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I can remember Horry doing the same thing to the Spurs a few years ago when he was with the Lakers and even the Rockets. Mr. Clutch 3 pointer for sure. Pretty incredible with the hurt shoulder also....

Duncan just collapsed from the free throw line last night. He had been doing so well the whole series. Was even weirder that he was hot with the rest of his game....

They HAD to get out of there with a win for sure. Now let's win the championship at home!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Duncan is like that with the free throws... In the previous series, he had something like 15/15 one game, then followed that up with a 3/15 game a few nights later. Some guys, especially the big guys, seem to have a real problem with consistency on the free throw line.

If you saw any of the post-game stuff, Duncan was very quick to point out his free throw misses and to point out how Horry saved the day.

I'm rooting for San Antonio anyway... but I was especially pleased to see a good game finally in the series. Last night was the first time so far that BOTH teams played hard, and it showed with a close game.

I would not have been surprised to see Detroit win with a final second shot... but San Antonio made the right defensive plays at the end and kept the ball from Billups who had been Detroit's playmaker all night.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

HDMe said:


> ......
> If you saw any of the post-game stuff, Duncan was very quick to point out his free throw misses and to point out how Horry saved the day.....


Duncan is like that, the prince of the league. David R. taught it to him. It's called sportmanship and Duncan is full of it. A real class act.

Go Spurs Go!


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

oh, welll...

so much for game 6...


on to game 7

so much for the parade  

probably get it in game 7 



OH...sorry for the spoiler


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

*Spurs Win!!!​*
Wow! What a game last night. I was really worried at the beginning. It was shaping up to be Game 6 all over again. In the end though, the Spurs showed their true colors and finally started making some important shots. Way to go Spurs!

The celebration pretty much went all night last night. People were driving around all over the city and honking their horns. The downtown area was gridlocked with people and cars.

My daughter and I jumped into the car and only needed to drive a couple of miles. The main road coming into our neighborhood was immediately transformed into a cruising strip. Hundreds of people emerged from their homes and lined the streets while happy drivers honked, waived and gave high-fives. It was really a lot of fun.

The Spurs river parade is set for this Saturday followed by a big celebration rally at the Alamodome.

This is a great time for our city. Detroit is a tough team so we really had to earn this one.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Woo-Hoo!!! :joy: :dance: :jump3: :dance01: 

Saturday will be a better day for the parade! :grin: 

Stay safe, Chris, and don't do anything TOO crazy!!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I feel like Whitney Houston on drugs in Israel this AM.!!!!

This is "MY TEAM, MY TEAM"!!!!!!

How bout them Spurs!!!!!!


I have every moment of last nights game recorded in glorious 720p HD and will transfer to Dvhs for HD archiving this weekend!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

ibglowin said:


> I feel like Whitney Houston on drugs in Israel this AM.!!!!
> 
> This is "MY TEAM, MY TEAM"!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Good idea! I plan on at least saving the last quarter of the game. Won't be able to save in HD but will transfer to DVD in anamorphic widescreen.

Everyone here in San Antonio is on cloud nine this morning.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Just ordered the Spurs NBA 2005 Finals Championship Kit from the NBA store a few minutes ago!

Nice DVD of the series, Spurs Championship Hat and T-shirt for $65!


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

My sister-in-law is the the events manager at the SBC center, I bet she is saying "Thank God this $%&* is over, I can get some rest now."

:lol:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

ibglowin said:


> Just ordered the Spurs NBA 2005 Finals Championship Kit from the NBA store a few minutes ago!
> 
> Nice DVD of the series, Spurs Championship Hat and T-shirt for $65!


That's actually not too bad. I just spent $46 plus tax on just the shirt and the hat. I plan to get the DVD when it's released. Should be pretty easily available here in town.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Hopefully it also includes all the renditions of the Star-Spangled Banner.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Laverne said:


> Hopefully it also includes all the renditions of the Star-Spangled Banner.


BTW, I finally did see that. My wife had it recorded on the Tivo upstairs. Carrie did a great job.

All of the musical performances can be seen at the NBA web site:

http://www.nba.com/finals2005/musical_performances.html


----------

